# Not the router lift to buy



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your present photo is the same quality as the router lift , I guess …. useless. 
Thanks for the heads up and I hope you have asked for a shipping refund from them.


----------



## misbeshavings (Feb 28, 2011)

My apologies for the photo - it is impossible to post a review without one, and that is the best I could do from the seller's site. I did address the shipping costs with the retailer, (www.jointech.com) for the refund, and was told "I will pass it on", lol.

edit: I uploaded a better picture I found on a google. cheers.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow That's very disappointing and expensive . Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's a better picture : ) Thank you.
For $5 , I would keep pestering them…LOL


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I seem to find that the reviews on this website tend to be more "accurate" than the magazines. Guys investing their money are more prone to "tell it like it is" 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Sad to hear….It is always a shame to hear about a company that just doesn't understand what customer support is about. They may save or make a few bucks by ripping off one customer….but the overall cost can be pretty dramatic when you see what this bad review will do to potential customers. I will definitely pass on this company. It is the typical risk analysis…the more risk you take…the less you want to pay.

I was curious about the wixey? Did you ask to have that fixed? I have looked at the wixey as a possible addition to my router table in order to set up repeatable/accurate cuts. So far I have not heard much about the remote depth gauges…..but if this is a common problem…then I can avoid this tool.

Thanks for your review…..I agree with Howie that users make more realistic reviews….Most of the magazines…etc….are being paid by the company for their "review"....or the company is one of the advertisers in their magazine (how could you print something negative when you are counting on them for advertising revenue?). The other thing that the magazines and such do not touch upon i s the customer support….to me this is a make or break on whether I buy their product….part of the cost of an item is the ongoing support…otherwise it is a very risky acquisition….if I am going to buy something and be on my own about it's maintenance and such….I certainly do not want to pay a premium price.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

i tools BBB Rating…. an F

BBB Rating for iTools Company

Based on BBB files, iTools Company has a BBB Rating of F on a scale from A+ to F.

Factors that lowered this business' rating include:
7 complaints filed against business
Failure to respond to one complaint filed against business.
BBB does not have sufficient information to determine how long this business has been operating. BBB made two or more requests for background information from the business. BBB has not received a response from this business and/or has not been able to verify information received from this business.
BBB does not have sufficient background information on this business. BBB made two or more requests for background information from the business. BBB has not received a response from this business and/or has not been able to verify information received from this business.

Need I say More.
the products look good but execution is a failure.

too bad


----------



## misbeshavings (Feb 28, 2011)

To address comments and a question;

I did not contact Wixey about the "lost zeroing" issue. I have heard that their customer support is good. I may try to retrofit the indicator on the Incra lift I have on order; if it will fit, I will call them.

Twice I have researched items and magazine reviews, once for a laptop computer, which was given the highest marks by a leading PC magazine, and this "best tool of 2004" router lift. The laptop maker went out of business a year after the laptop was purchased, and I think Jointech will be close behind, as no resellers are offering their products anymore. Reggie got it right; magazine reviews are worthless if any manufacturer reviewed advertises in the magazine. They will NOT bite the hand that feeds them. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

Bad customer response to problems by companies is what drives consumers away. Reading about a company on pro sites like LJ as you have done help others make proper decisions. Thank you!.
$5 is $5 it is your money I hope you get it back, a very petty company.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find a source for replacement parts for the Jointech Smartlift? I've had it many years, and have repaired it many times, including the digital system.

Jointech went out of business, so those of us that own the lift need to be able to repair it or buy new. Is anyone knowledgeable of the issues?


----------



## Rooger (Oct 13, 2017)

Did you save any Jointech asessories? The adapter set for a smaller router? The inserts?


----------

